# My two new Meeces



## Hayley411 (May 25, 2009)

I just got two new mice.
A RY broken marked buck, I named him Stewart Little (stewie)

















And a Chocolate banded doe, named Pyper.

















~Hayley


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

your mice are very sweet i like the first pick of your doe very cute


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Hey Hayley! *waves*

I just love little Stewie and Pyper (she's gorgeous). But Hattie is still my favorite! :lol:


----------



## YakiNori (Jul 16, 2009)

Awww, both are so adorable!

Stewie is definitely my fav out of these two though, RYs are some of my favorites!


----------

